# ORB im Sun JDK



## igor99 (30. Apr 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie gut ist das mit JDK 5.0 mitgelieferte ORB von Sun? Oder, falls man mit JacORB Erfahrungen hat, welches ORB wäre besser?

Vielen Dank


----------



## igor99 (30. Apr 2006)

Oder, anders gesagt, wie viele von vorgeschriebenen 15 Dienste stellt Sun-ORB zur Verfügung? Kann man dies irgendwo herausfinden (ein RFC, API oder ähnliche Dokumentation).

Danke


----------



## mbo (8. Mai 2006)

Hi,
eine kurze Liste der Änderungen gegenüber den älteren java-versionen
findest du unter
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/idl/jidlChanges.html

Eine Gesamtübersicht der realisierten Dienste müsste iegentlich unter java.sun.com auch zu finden sein.

Ich kann weder Gutes noch Schlechtes über SUN-ORB sagen. Ein Vergleich zu JacORB wäre mit Sicherheit interessant 
- hat jemand einen Link oder Erfahrung?

gruß,
mbo


----------

